# Elemental Designs A7S-450 LT1300 Amp Died??



## JinxCanada (Jul 23, 2010)

hey guys. I haven't been here in a loooooong time. anyway, nice to be back but I need some help.

I have an ED A7S-450 sub...it's worked for many years, however, now the light on the amp is on but no sound coming from the sub. I have a feeling the amplifier burned out inside somewhere. I dunno what to do because this was VERY expensive (I had it custom made for me in gloss red) and I can not find anyone to even look at fixing it.

So...I need help either someone near Detroit, MI who could at least look at the amp for me or suggestions on what I can do? I was even thinking of just getting an external amplifier like the Dayton SA1000 or maybe a Behringer NU3000 INuke pro amp to power the sub? Any thoughts or suggestions on this or anything else I could do to resolve this issue? I really miss my bass...and I have no idea where to even start.

TIA


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a tough one. If it's custom made then getting rid of it is the last option, but if you can't get anyone to take a look at the amplifier that might be something you'll have to consider as the alternatives are somewhat limited.

The problem with a generic replacement amp is it won't have the exact same DSP tuning or protection mechanisms the current one has (a subwoofer isn't just the sum of disparate parts as the driver, amp, alignment and cabinet volume are designed as a whole system). I'm sure there are rack mount external amplifiers with DSP capability, so you could potentially do some tuning of your own, but even with that you're likely not to get the same performance nor would it be completely safe from over excursion/damage. And unfortunately, to even come close to duplicating the response curve you would need accurate measurements of what the original output looked like before tuning the new amp to duplicate it. Barring that, you have no idea what your target curve should look like.

If you do want to explore an external amp then check out this link. They have a very active DIY community, and as such know a lot about external amplification, so that might be worth a shot.


----------



## JinxCanada (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for the info. im' talking with a guy who used to repair ED's amplifiers in hopes that he might be able to fix it for me or figure out what's wrong. He's suggested it might be the internal fuse under the ICE unit...i'll have to take it apart to see what's going on in there. I really want to keep it and get it working, ideally with the original LT1300 amp...but we will see.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's the ideal solution so I hope it works out for you.


----------



## marchewd (Feb 6, 2008)

JinxCanada said:


> thanks for the info. im' talking with a guy who used to repair ED's amplifiers in hopes that he might be able to fix it for me or figure out what's wrong. He's suggested it might be the internal fuse under the ICE unit...i'll have to take it apart to see what's going on in there. I really want to keep it and get it working, ideally with the original LT1300 amp...but we will see.


Did you ever get someone to look at your issue? I am not getting the deep bass I was from my ED A7-900. Not sure if it's one of the drivers or the amp. Just trying to line things up in case it's the amp that needs repaired. Would love to hear!


----------



## KraftwerkTurbo (Nov 23, 2021)

My LT/1300 died (came back from short trip, breaker blown, amp fuse keeps blowing). What is the best way to go about? 

Send out for repair (heavy/costly)?
Remove defective board (found brown stuff on one of the boards, not sure if small caps blew out?) and find replacement board?
Find good used one (hoping that the LT/1300 is not a common 'burn up' amp)? What is the correct search term? Is it sold under the Elemental Design name? Or under the internal "ice...." designation?
Replace with a cheaper/better other amp (plate amp that fits nicely, or external amp)?


----------



## marchewd (Feb 6, 2008)

I just had Daveds50 fix my Elemental Designs LT1300 plate amp. He fixes all sorts of amps for all manufacturers. Here is his Facebook page: Daveds50 Electronics - Home | Facebook . His email is [email protected]. He didn't overcharge to fix the amp and repaired it quickly.


----------

